# usb driver missing

## mystified

I've been trying to find out why lsusb doesn't detect my usb ups.  So I tried the following:

```
localhost apcupsd # udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/usb/hiddev0

Udevinfo starts with the device specified by the devpath and then

walks up the chain of parent devices. It prints for every device

found, all possible attributes in the udev rules key format.

A rule to match, can be composed by the attributes of the device

and the attributes from one single parent device.

  looking at device '/class/usb/hiddev0':

    KERNEL=="hiddev0"

    SUBSYSTEM=="usb"

    DRIVER==""

    ATTR{dev}=="180:96"
```

No driver.  Any ideas?

----------

## bugg_tb

Not to state the obvious but there various kernel modules have been compiled haven't they?

----------

## mystified

I compiled in everything usb that I could find.  :Sad: 

----------

## bugg_tb

as modules or built into the kernel?

----------

## mystified

built into the kernel

----------

## bugg_tb

Do you have any other usb devices and do they work?

Also when you init your devices have you checked to see it its EHCI, OHCI, UCHI etc etc as they will make a difference, unless you already have some working usb stuff in which case, I dont know   :Very Happy:  .

can you do a dmesg and paste the output?

Cheers

Tom

----------

## mystified

I've never plugged in a usb device before.

```
localhost log # dmesg | grep usb

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.20.7 uhci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

usb usb1: uevent

usb usb1: usb_probe_device

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

usb usb2: default language 0x0409

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.20.7 uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

usb usb2: uevent

usb usb2: usb_probe_device

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

usb usb3: default language 0x0409

usb usb3: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.20.7 uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

usb usb3: uevent

usb usb3: usb_probe_device

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

usb usb4: default language 0x0409

usb usb4: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.20.7 uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

usb usb4: uevent

usb usb4: usb_probe_device

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb 1-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 1-2: default language 0x0409

usb 1-2: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-2: Product: USB to Serial

usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Cypress Semiconductor

usb 1-2: uevent

usb 1-2: usb_probe_device

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-2:1.0: uevent

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

usb usb2: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

usb usb4: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbhid 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

drivers/usb/core/file.c: looking for a minor, starting at 96

hiddev96: USB HID v1.00 Device [Cypress Semiconductor USB to Serial] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
```

----------

## bugg_tb

If I am reading that right you have a hub plugged into your usb port?

If so are you plugging the ups into the hub or directly into the computer?

----------

## mystified

I'm plugging the usb ups directly into the computer.  I don't have a usb hub.

----------

## bugg_tb

hmm in that case, I'd like to know what system messages you are getting, if you unplug the ups the plug it back in and look at /var/log/messages and at the bottom (the most current entries) there should hopefully be some report that its at least seen a usb device plugged in.

----------

## mystified

I don't have a /var/log/messages

----------

## bugg_tb

Well I don't quite know what to suggest then because /var/log/messages should tell us if the device is detected but obviously it doesn't exist.

Out of interest what make and model is your ups?

----------

## mystified

Belkin F6C900

----------

## mystified

I also have a serial cable but I have no idea which port it uses.

----------

## bugg_tb

right plan number 2 can you please try lsusb -v -t and post the output

----------

## mystified

localhost mystified # lsusb -v -t

Bus#  4

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x0000 Product 0x0000

Bus#  3

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x0000 Product 0x0000

Bus#  2

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x0000 Product 0x0000

Bus#  1

`-Dev#   1 Vendor 0x0000 Product 0x0000

  `-Dev#   2 Vendor 0x0665 Product 0x5161

----------

## bugg_tb

right one of those devices has to be the ups if its been detected at all so try 

lsusb -v -s 001:001

lsusb-v -s 001:002

lsusb -v -s 002:001

lsusb -v -s 003:001

etc

 until you find it  :Smile: 

my money is on 001:002 but we'll see

----------

## mystified

It didn't show up but it has to be usb 001:001.  It's the only one that shows that it's getting any power.  3 and 4 aren't connected to the motherboard.  I never bothered with them.

----------

## bugg_tb

I've never played around with talking ups's before but it is something I'll have to do at some point, have you installed software to talk to it yet?

I can only imagine that usb will create a /dev/ entry for it somewhere

----------

## bugg_tb

You should also install a logger of some sort per the installation instructions as looking in /var/log/messages would make life a million times easier

----------

## mystified

I installed syslog-ng but am running into a configuration problem.  I've posted about it here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4040101.html#4040101

Thanks

----------

## mystified

This is all I got after unplugging and plugging.  Nothing about usb.

```
May  4 11:22:00 localhost syslog-ng[16369]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12
```

----------

